

How Ethernet Went From 3 Mbps to 100 Gbps and Beyond - spottiness
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/07/speed-matters/

======
ColinWright
Duplicate story, many comments already.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767428>

